# Not sure what's eating me up?



## saul (Mar 9, 2019)

I was trying to fall asleep but my body was way to itchy and I thought it was maybe just some sort of allergic reaction but today I woke up with bites on my body there small and look nothing like scabies and don't itch as much the weird thing is I also got bites on my scalp could this be body lice?


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Mar 9, 2019)

"Body lice are tiny insects, about the size of a sesame seed. Body lice live in your clothing and bedding and travel to your skin several times a day to feed on blood. The most common sites for bites are around the neck, shoulders, armpits, waist and groin — places where clothing seams are most likely to touch skin.

Body lice are most common in crowded and unhygienic living conditions, such as refugee camps and shelters for the homeless. Body lice bites can spread certain types of diseases and can even cause epidemics. They can also spread from contact with an infected person's clothes."

~ From Google. 


Could be fleas too. It could be probably quite a few different things. I'd suggest looking at images of different types of bites, google images would be a great place to start down that road. Then once you think you have a match, read about that type of bug. Again, google would be a great place to start. You might also want to re-familiarize yourself with what scabie bites look like. They're not all big noticeable bites from what I'm seeing on google images. If for whatever reason you think this is a better place than google to figure this out, I'd probably suggest a lot more details.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 9, 2019)

maybe bed bugs? i think those are red tho.


----------



## Coywolf (Mar 9, 2019)

I'm freakin' out about this cause I've been having some of the same symptoms after sleeping in a questionable area in Eugene. I really hope I dont have scabies


----------



## BardoBard (Mar 10, 2019)

Could be chiggers too


----------



## schmutz (Mar 10, 2019)

Chiggers itch like crazy for days and days

Are the bites in clusters of three? That's what bed bugs usually look like...

I'd pop in to urgent care for antibiotic cream or something if you think it's bed bugs or scabies....body lice too really. Bleach and hot water for the clothes.


----------



## Deleted member 21367 (Mar 10, 2019)

@Coywolf Eugene is a great place to get scabies. I've done it.


----------



## Coywolf (Mar 10, 2019)

@GuyWithTwoArms ya, I figured. I was down by the river too, so even worse. Fucking junkies....I just dont know what to expect, So im hoping I just got bit by something, NOT scabies. That freaks me out...


----------



## BardoBard (Mar 10, 2019)

One of the many reasons I mostly stay solo, fuck


----------

